# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  My gross poem

## BPGirl

In language arts we are learning about gross poems, and for those of you that dont know what it is, a gross poem is a gross poem. We had a contest of who could write the grossest poem, and what better to do than frozen thawed pinkies on feeding day? Here it is.

Frozen pinkies stuck together 
Break apart like rusty leather
Pinkies in a microwave 
Exploding like a tidal wave
Missing a pinkie from the bag
Stepping on it makes you gag
Rat guts smeared across the wall
Make me want to hurl breakfast, lunch, and all
As the snake creeps along
It strikes, leaving feet on tongs
Something squishy's in your cheek
Pulling out a pink foot makes you shriek
 :projectile:

----------


## snakedude56

I think it's safe to say, I've never read anything quite so disgusting in my life. lol

----------


## BPGirl

Thanks.  :Very Happy:  


That was the assignment

----------


## Vomitore

> Thanks.  
> 
> 
> That was the assignment


I could make it worse  :Wink:  ... But then I'd be banned from the site  :Very Happy:  Good job though.

----------


## Reediculous

Oh man would i get an A on that assignment if i was in that class...........i have a pretty gross mind    :eek:

----------


## daaangconcepts

Sooo did you win??

----------


## BPGirl

> Sooo did you win??


 
actually I didnt, but I didnt want the prize anyways (it was a can of spam). The winner wrote about some fat guys butt scabs that flew all over the place and his dog ate it. It was REALLY gross.

----------


## joyful girl

> actually I didnt, but I didnt want the prize anyways (it was a can of spam). The winner wrote about some fat guys butt scabs that flew all over the place and his dog ate it. It was REALLY gross.


 sick...

----------


## JLC

LOL....what a weird assignment.  We never got anything quite so fun back in my day.  


I moved this to Creative Corner....it may be gross, but it's also definitely creative!

----------


## Deliciously Evil

That's a cool assignment - something kids can really get into.  

Great job!  It has a nice rhythm to it.

----------

